# MTH Diesels???



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience and/or photos of either the VO 1000 or the PA1 AA set. I have had the Dash-8s and the F3s in the past, but it always so hard to tell what their products will look like first hand as the catalog photos usually dont do the final product much justice.

Thanks for the help guys,
David


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok sooooo...youll have to forgive me for being a bit slow...but I guess not quite as slow as MTH hehe. 

I just looked and realized that neither of these models have been shipped which is obviously why I havent found much info on the models...so, does anyone know if these models will be on hobby shop shelves soon? 

-David


----------

